# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  عرفتى فوائد زيت جنين القمح لبشرتك ولشعرك ولجسمك وللسواد اللى تحت العين ...؟؟؟

## أحلى ملك

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكن ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*


*للطلبات السريعة يرجى ارسال رسالة نصية 

تتضمن البيانات بالتفصيل + العدد المطلوب 

علي 0558085902*

أو أضغطى هنا لأرسال أيميل : [IMG]http://www.********.com/img/img_234_30.gif[/IMG]




اليوم موضوعى عن زيت جنين القمح وفوائده العظيمة 

للبشرة 

والشعر 

والجسم 

وإزالة السواد تحت العين 


تعالى أقرى الأول وبعدين قرري إذا بتشتريه ولا لا .... 


يحتوي جنين القمح على زيت بنسبة

(6-8 %) 

وهذا الزيت له قيمــة غذائيه عاليه حيث يحتوي على نسبه عاليه من الفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين

ب1

ب2

ب5 

هـ (E)

ف أ 

حمض الينوليك

وكذلك يحتوي على نسبةعاليه من

البروتين 25,30 %

والأحماض النوويــة

وليس له أعراض جانبية 

أطلق القدماء عليه زيت الحياة لما له من فوائد جمه تجعل الحياة حيوية فهو مصدر جيد لفيتامين هـ 


*وهذا اقتباس لكلام أحدى الأستشارين بالطـــب البديــــل*




> للواتي يعانين من بقع السواد ويرغبن في الحسن والجمال ، وخاصة السواد بين الفخدين وتحت العينين وتحت الابطين 
> 
> ان زيت جنين القمح المخلوط بالعسل يعمل على تبييض البشرة وهو متوفر في المحلات الكبرى ومحلات العشابين ويتم دهان الاماكن المصابة بعد الاغتسال بالماء والصابون ويترك في الليل حتى الصباح






> حبيت اسألك يادكتور...عن زيت جنين القمح
> 
> هل له فوائد للبشره والشعر
> 
> وهل له فوائد للجسم بشكل عام
> 
> وهل يستخدم خارجيا....كالمسح على البشره ....وماهو المقدار المناسب لذلك؟؟
> 
> وماادري وين احصل الأصلي منه........هناك مايباع رخيص....وهناك الغالي...كيف نميز الجيد من الرديء
> ...




*ومن فوائد زيت جنين القمح ما يلى :* 

1. يقوي جهاز المناعة خاصة الأشخاص شديدي التأثر بالعوامل الخارجية.

2. مهدئ للأعصاب ويساعد على التخلص من القلق وسوء المزاج.

3. يساعد مرضى السكر في تحسين الرؤية ( يغذي شرايين العين ). 

4. يساعد على إلتئام الجروح وشفاء الحروق من الدرجة الثالث. 


*وهذه بعض الاسئلة الشائعة والاجابة عليها أقريها راح تستفيدى منها جداااااا* 


*السلام حبيت أسالكم عن زيت جنين القمح شلون يبيض ونفس الوقت حق الشعر 
انزين اذا استعملنا حق الاماكن الحساسه مايزيد الشعر ومشكوووره ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الجواب : اختي زيت جنين القمح مايزيد الشعر بالجسم الزيت يوم انحطه على فروه الراس فوايده انه 
يرطب المنطقه ويعالجها من القشره او اي مشكله فيه.

نمو الشعر يأتي من بويصله الشعر اللي تكون تحت الجلد

والتغذيه السليمه والعادات السليمه ( مثل تمشيط الشعر يوميا وعمل مساج خفيف لفروه الراس لتحريك الدوره الدمويه وتنشيط فروه الراس ) هي اللي اتساعد في نموه


جواب آخر لنفس السؤال : غاليتي زيت جنين القمح غني بفيتامين E

وتأثير فيتامين E على الشعر هو إعادة الحيويه له وإعطاءه لمعه واضحه وتقويته

وأما تأثيره على البشره فهو تجديد الخلايا بتحفيزه لانتاج الايلاستين والكولاجين = شد

ومع قدرته على تجديد الخلايا ينقيها ويصفيها و يفتحها لانه يساعد في التخلص من الجلد المتضرر

بمعنى ان تأثيره مختلف حسب المنطقه وطبيعتها وتأثرها بمكوناته الغنيه به

استخدميه وانتي مطمئنه اختي وهو من اروع الزيوت الغنيه بالفيتامين*


*هاذى تجارب بعض اللى استخدموا الزيت :* 




> مساااكم ورد بلون خدودكم ..
> 
> قالت لي وحده من فتره والله طويله جربي زيت جنين القمح الاصلي للبشره تراه مره حلو 
> 
> نسيت الموضوووع وانا عند العطار قبل اسبوعين وزياده ..
> 
> وانا الف لقيت بوجهي ( زيت جنين القمح تذكرت كلامها وخذته من باب الفضووول وكنت متأكده انه بيشرف تسريحتي شهر وشهرين وفي الاخير برميه ..
> 
> جربته اول يوم لقيت فرق بسيط لكن حست فيه استمريت عليه اسبوعان كامله فرق وااااااااااضح بالمره 
> ...






> انا شريت زيت جنين القمح ممكن اعرف شنو فوائده ؟
> 
> 
> يقولون زين حق البشره 
> 
> 
> والي يستخدمونه ابي اعرف المدة الي تصفي البشره ؟
> 
> 
> ...



والحين بيكفى كلالالالالالالالالام عن الزيت 

لأنه لو تكلمنا عن فوائده للصبح ما بنخلص ^__^ 


*وهذا الزيت اللى موجود عندى 

وطبعاً من مصدر موثوق منه تمامااااااااا

من شيخ العطارين المصري الشهير " حراز "* 

*والسعر 35 درهم فقطططط !!!*

*الحجم 30 مللى*




*يــــــــــتـــــــــــــبـــــــــــــــــــــع*

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## أحلى ملك

*طرق الطلب والدفع والتسليم* 

أخواتى الحبيبات وحتى أسهل عليكم عندى عدة طرق للطلب والتسليم وكل واحدة تختار ما يناسبها 

أولاً الطلب : 

1. عن طريق ارسال رسالة نصية علي رقمى 0558085902 تتضمن العدد المطلوب + البيانات كاملة بالتفصيل. 

2.عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة للمنتدى مع كتابة العدد والاسم والعنوان والتليفون وكافة البيانات كااااملة أرجوووكم .

3. عن طريق إرسال إيميل من خلال الضغط على هذا النموذج [IMG]http://www.********.com/img/img_234_30.gif[/IMG]
(( للسيدات فقط )).


ثانياً الدفع والتسليم : 

الطريقة الأولى : أنك تشرفينى وتستلمى من بيتى بالشارقة.

الطرق الأخرى : 

1. عن طريق البريد الممتاز وفي هذه الحالة بتحولين الفلوس بالاول علي الانصارى لانهم ما يحصلون 
فلوس و*سعر التوصيل 15 درهم فقط* وحتى للغربية نفس السعر ولكن يشترط أن يكون لديكى صندوق بريد تعطينى رقمه مع بياناتج .

2. عن طريق الامبوست والبضاعة بتوصلج ثانى يوم وفي هذه الحالة بتحولين الفلوس بالاول علي 
الانصارى لانهم ما يحصلون فلوس وسعر التوصيل 30 درهم ما عدا الغربية. 

3. عن طريق مندوب خاص (سلم وأستلم ) طلبيتج توصل ثانى يوم او ثالث يوم بالكتير وسعر التوصيل 30 درهم وحالياً ما شى توصيل للمنطقة الغربية ولا بدع زايد. 


4. عن طريق شركة شحن (سلم وأستلم ) وما عندى فكرة متى بتوصلج الطلبية يمكن 4 أيام يمكن أسبوع يمكن أكثر الشركة حسب جدولها بتوصلج الطلبية 
وسعر التوصيل 25 درهم ما عدا الغربية 45 درهم. 

وأرجوووووووووكم الطلبات للجادات فقط لأن اللى بتطلب وما ترد علي المندوب فلوس التوصيل برقبتها 
ليووووم الدين لانى تعبت من حركات بعض البنات الله يهديهم 


الطلبات من خارج الأمارات الدفع بيكون مسبق إما عن طريق 
الويسترن يونيون او عن طريق التحويل علي الحساب البنكي

----------


## أحلى ملك

*فقط بضغطة زر ستنتقلى إلي جميع موضوعاتى الآخرى 

اضغطى هنا وما راح تندمى أبداااااااا ^___^*

----------


## مخلط العود

موفجه الغاليه

----------


## akka

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي



----------


## أمونة القمورة

موووووووووفقه

----------


## دبويه2007

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## أحلى ملك

مشكورين حياكم الله

----------


## أحلى ملك



----------


## أحلى ملك



----------


## برق لمع

موفقه

----------


## أحلى ملك

للرفع

----------


## أحلى ملك

0000000000000

----------


## أم حمـــدان

ربي يوفقج

----------


## أحلى ملك

---------------

----------


## أحلى ملك

0000000000000000

----------


## أحلى ملك

00000000000000

----------


## أحلى ملك

0000000000000

----------


## أحلى ملك



----------


## أحلى ملك

-----------------

----------


## أحلى ملك

00000000000000

----------


## أحلى ملك

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## أحلى ملك

000000000000000000

----------


## أحلى ملك

000000000000000000000

----------


## أحلى ملك

---------------------

----------


## أحلى ملك

00000000000000

----------


## وهج الذكرى

استغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم واتوب إليه
يامسبب الاسباب يافاتح الابواب ياسامع الاصوات يامجيب الدعوات ياقاضي الحاجات ارزقني واقضي عني حاجتي ولاتكلني لاحد سواك

----------


## أحلى ملك

للرفع

----------


## أحلى ملك

==================

----------


## أحلى ملك

0000000000000000

----------


## nessren200

بالتوفيق اختي

----------


## االعنود

up>>>>>>>>>>up<<<<<<<<up<<<<<<<<<<up<<<<<<<<<up<<< <<<<<up

----------


## غزلان البراري

بالــــــتـــــــوفـــــــيـــــج

----------


## أحلى ملك

=============

----------


## أحلى ملك

===================

----------


## أحلى ملك

=============

----------


## أحلى ملك

============

----------


## أحلى ملك

================

----------


## أحلى ملك

------------------------------

----------


## صغنووونه

موفقه حبوبه

----------


## أحلى ملك

***********************

----------


## حلاوة الإيمان

كل التوفيق اختي الغالية

للرفع

 :Smile:

----------


## أحلى ملك

-----------------

----------


## أحلى ملك

-----------------

----------


## أحلى ملك

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## أحلى ملك

========================

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## أحلى ملك

********************************

----------


## أحلى ملك

:27:  :27:  :27:

----------

